# National Suicide Prevention Week



## Jazzey (Sep 7, 2009)

National Suicide Prevention Week
By: Lara Endreszl 
Published: Monday, 7 September 2009

Death, even when expected, is hard for anyone to deal with, but a suicidal death is often more difficult for friends, family, and loved ones to fathom. Oftentimes there are warning signs, in the form of depression or a mental illness, and other times suicide seems to strike seemingly out of nowhere. Regardless of the motivation behind it, suicide is the most extreme case of self harm and for those who are contemplating such an act,  or for those left behind, there are numerous resources available 24/7 to turn to. And to promote those services and provide awareness to the nation, today begins National Suicide Prevention Week, marking the days leading up to and after National Suicide Prevention Day on Thursday September 10, 2009. 

This year is the 35th annual National Suicide Prevention Week with the theme: A Global Agenda on the Science of Prevention, Treatment, and Recovery. Starting Sunday September 6th, communities across the United States are banding together to host events to spread awareness.

To get the word out about suicide prevention, the American Association of Suicidology (AAS) lists a host of related activities happening across the nation. For example, there is a speaker on the topic of the aftermath of suicide following Dr. Ed Scheidman?s theory that ?postvention? is the next generation?s form of prevention. Alberta, Canada is hosting an awareness march, and cities in Texas are forming a youth art fair in support of talking to children about suicide. By far the largest group-sponsored activity calendar is put on by the Trevor Project, a non-profit organization that provides 24-hour support year round as a crisis and suicide prevention hotline for youth in the lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, and questioning (LGBTQ) societies. From New York to Hollywood people are speaking out against suicide and joining the Trevor Project?s cause by taking part or creating an outpouring of media attention.

Notable youths are also getting involved, as ?Harry Potter? star Daniel Radcliffe gave a sizeable donation to the Trevor Project to shine a bigger light on youth suicide. In a statement Radcliffe says that he is saddened by the numbers of youth suicide and is honored to be a part of this cause: ?I am very pleased to begin my support of the Trevor Project, which saves lives every day through its critical work. It's extremely distressing to consider that in 2009 suicide is a top-three killer of young people, and it's truly devastating to learn that LGBTQ youth are up to four times more likely to attempt suicide than their heterosexual peers.?

Aside from primarily affecting the youth and the LGBTQ communities, suicide does affect everyone. It is the 11th leading cause of death in America with statistics that every 15 minutes someone takes their own life and with over 800,000 suicide attempts a year, every 38 seconds someone else tries to end their life. National Suicide Prevention Week aims to lower these attempts by using education for the younger groups and outreach programs for the older generations. 

It is estimated from the most recent 2006 statistics that every suicide affects at least 6 people. In reality, I am sure the number is much greater because once you know someone who has attempted or completed suicide, it stays with you forever. National Suicide Awareness Week is about making sure someone who wants to take his or her life knows every available option before attempting to do so and hoping that maybe he or she will find something more to live for in the process.

If you or someone you know is struggling and in need of some help, even if it?s just to talk to a confidential resource about your feelings or a suspicion you may have about a loved one, call the National Suicide Lifeline: 1-800-273 TALK (8255) or if you are a confused youth you can turn to the Trevor Project Helpline: 866-4-U-TREVOR (488-7386).


----------



## DrMikeMiller (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know about awareness week.  It is very sad that suicide is 11th cause of death.


----------



## Mari (Sep 9, 2009)

Leading Cause of Death by Age Group, CHA Report

Age Group 10-19 years

Motor Vehicle Traffic Accidents (E810-E819) 20 18.2
Suicide and Self-Inflicted Injury (E950-E959) 14 12.7
Malignant Neoplasm of Bone, Skin, Breast (170-175) 10 9.1
Homicide and Injury Purposely Inflicted By Other People (E960-E969) 6 5.5
Other Disorders of Central Nervous System (340-349) 6 5.5
Accidental Falls (E880-E888) 4 3.6
Congenital Anomalies (740-759) 4 3.6
Malignant Neoplasm of Bone, Skin, Breast (170-175) 4 3.6

Age Group 20-44 years

Suicide and Self-Inflicted Injury (E950-E959) 183 15.2
Ischemic Heart Disease (410-414) 73 6.1
Malignant Neoplasm of Bone, Skin, Breast (170-175) 61 5.1
Motor Vehicle Traffic Accidents (E810-E819) 53 4.4
Injury Undetermined Whether Accidentally or Purposely (E980-E989) 52 4.3
Malignant Neoplasm of Lymphatic Hematopoietic Tissue (200-208) 46 3.8
Malignant Neoplasm of other Unspecified Sites (190-199) 46 3.8
Malignant Neoplasm of Digestive Organ (150-159) 42 3.5
Other Forms of Heart Disease (420-429) 42 3.5
Homicide and Injury Purposely Inflicted By Other People (E960-E969) 40 3.3


----------

